
HP’s WebOS TouchPad reveals iPad’s multitasking weaknesses - devindra
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/09/touchpad-multitasking/
======
locopati
The real questions are: will users respond to technical superiority or are we
looking at another NeXTStep/BeOS? will it undercut the iPad price (necessary
to entice users to the unproven)?

(I say this as a Palm/WebOS fan hoping that the TouchPad, despite its
uninspiring name, can survive in the market)

------
davidedicillo
Of course that is true if they don't take in consideration the 4 finger swipes
currently available for developers but more likely to land in the next major
upgrade.

~~~
phamilton
It's not about the multitouch swiping. Multitouch wasn't even demonstrated.
WebOS is very intuitive, and doesn't require one of 16 different swiping
commands. ( for x in {1,2,3,4}; for y in {up,down,left,right} swipe $x
finger(s) $y; )

Swiping aside, webOS kicks trash at multitasking because it was designed that
way from the beginning. No new commands spliced into the next update. It's
what it was designed to do.

